# It is a 24 volt system



## sunset72070 (Mar 24, 2018)

When I bought this machine there was a knock coming from the engone. Tore it down to see the problem. It was a rocker arm hitting a piston. I had to bump theengine to get it lined up. Went out next day and notice the solenoid melted and wires gone. We got that fixed and got a disconnect switch installed. Is there a chance that this could happen again? Thanks in advance!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sunset72070 (Mar 24, 2018)

I somehow left out it's a 1150D case track dozer

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

is the question about the rocker arm incident or the stuck solenoid issue?


----------



## sunset72070 (Mar 24, 2018)

willys55 said:


> is the question about the rocker arm incident or the stuck solenoid issue?


The question is will it catch fire like before. We thought someone had sabotaged it until we watched our surveillance camera. He had been in about 30- 40 Minutes and all of a sudden you can see a flash and then smoke. That was something we've never experienced before. Thanks for your quick response on this

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

View attachment 37581
Howdy Sunset72070, welcome to the tractor forum.

I think you saying that a piston was hitting a valve, and you bumped the engine with the starter to get the pistons at TDC on the combustion stroke for resetting the valve gaps. Then you left the engine overnight and in the morning you found the solenoid melted down and wiring burned/gone. Your question......Could this happen again?

The answer is *YES* it could happen again. Use the battery cutoff switch religiously whenever you leave the machine.  I do.

My Ford tractor burned 25+ years ago, and I completely repaired it and installed a cutoff switch. One day about 15 years later, I drove the tractor out of the barn and was changing the fuel filter and it started smoking profusely (nasty/heavy smoke) from under the hood. I flicked the cutoff switch and ended the smoke. The wiring harness had insulation worn/burned off of a number of wires where it passed over and rested upon the fuel tank. I repaired the harness and put a heavy hose around it to prevent this from happening again.

IMO, this is due to engine vibrations (especially diesels) wearing insulation off of the wiring and creating short circuits. If you go the tractor salvage yards, you will see rusted remains of many tractors that burned up.

Burned in 1991.









As it is today.


----------



## sunset72070 (Mar 24, 2018)

Thank you!!! We appreciate you and your knowledge...I am the one asking about the 445 Ford loader 3 point not working...you are exactly right. You knew exactly what I was saying...people like you are rare! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Oh yeah by the way did I tell you Thank you!!! Lol... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Sunset72070, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> I think you saying that a piston was hitting a valve, and you bumped the engine with the starter to get the pistons at TDC on the combustion stroke for resetting the valve gaps. Then you left the engine overnight and in the morning you found the solenoid melted down and wiring burned/gone. Your question......Could this happen again?
> 
> ...


I actually went through a fire like that on my 1947 Chevrolet truck many years ago. I pulled my truck out of the garage one night when all of the sudden there was a light under my dash, as if a light bulb was under there. I looked under there and saw several wires lit up nice and toasty! Had to rewire the whole truck. Firm believer in those cut off switches!


----------

